# How About Some New Video Footage?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I was in the mood last night to dig into some of my old tapes I still haven't seen. Here is a good day up north on snows/specks with a couple ducks.

If you want to watch it in it's best quality, go to the link below and hit the red "HQ" button in the bottom right hand corner.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Is it wrong that that movie excited me sexually? Nice work Chris!


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Geez, Hustad! What the h___ are you trying to do to me? I still have a month to go before I get to shoot any geese. It's gonna be a LONG month...


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

shooteminthelips said:


> Is it wrong that that movie excited me sexually? Nice work Chris!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice video, looks like you guys were covered in gesse for a good portion of that day!!! made a lot of nice shots judging by the time it took those birds to fall!! :beer:


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Good time for the release of it with the weather lately. One of the better videos in terms of a good view from a hill overlooking the spread.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

jwdinius1 said:


> Nice video, looks like you guys were covered in gesse for a good portion of that day!!! made a lot of nice shots judging by the time it took those birds to fall!! :beer:


Honestly I think that was like an hour long hunt. 
I love the footage! Good times!


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

great post! My goal is to get a speckled belly this year!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you want to watch it in it's best quality, go to the link below and hit the red "HQ" button in the bottom right hand corner.


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

very nice......man I can't wait....I been hearing it was a good hatch on the Greaters this year.....

great job


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Great video! I heard through the grapevine that PJ Maguire is the next waterfowling star. After seeing this video I have to agree. A star has been born.


----------

